# Please give me your thoughts - 7 month old male



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Asher turns 7 months old in 8 days time. I have had the help of his breeder and handler to take this stacked photo today in the sun.

I would love to hear your thoughts on him and thanks for your time in advance.


















Head shot


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Drooooooooool... going to be a gorgeous adult, that is very obvious!!







I will let the more educated chime in now. HANDSOME boy!!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am no expert but he is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a handsome boy, love his head!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent color and I really like this pup's shoulder. Very good angulation front and rear.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks again for the lovely comments and Lisa thank you for the critique.









Would love to hear some more critiques of him please!


----------

